# Photogenic Moments



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

And here is Tica, the pregnant Paso. At least she has an excuse for her bulk, Thunder is just fat, haha.










And finally, Sugar, my big clunker looking graceful for once.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Cute pics!
My horse is the easiest horse to take pictures of! She constantly is posing . Sorry for the huge pictures in advance! 
































That's all I'll post... I don't want to overwhelm everyone!


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

He looks like a goofball a lot of the time; it's very rare for me to get pictures like this of him, haha ;]
And I just had to add the one of him pretending he's a dressage horse in his blanket.


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Cute pics!
> My horse is the easiest horse to take pictures of! She constantly is posing . Sorry for the huge pictures in advance!
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful! I love her coloring so much =]


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I totally forgot about this photo:











You posted it a year ago, and I loved it and wanted to try my brand new watercolor pencils out. The result is clumsy, so I guess that's why I never posted it before:


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh yeah that's right! I like how it came out, a nice loose background to it.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics everyone!! Here's "my" posers, first is Bonnie and her 4 1/2 year old daughter Cheyenne posing. Cheyenne was 2 years old in the pic, second pic is Cheyenne by herself posing, and third is Tequila, Bonnie's 17 almost 18 month old filly posing. All I have to do is point the camera at them and they pose for me.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

My mare has donkey ears.. so a "graceful" picture is hard to get

Black and white is my hero. It makes everything look nice.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Lexiie said:


> My mare has donkey ears.. so a "graceful" picture is hard to get
> 
> Black and white is my hero. It makes everything look nice.


Lol I love her ears. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

My gelding Cody <3










































































sorry for the over load haha


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

Everybody has gorgeous horses! I'm just working off my camera phone so mine are pretty cruddy most of the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FruityFilly98 (Jul 13, 2012)

Those ears. :3


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

As you can see, my gelding Luca does NOT like to look graceful for the camera!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Lovely! 

I couldn't decide, here is one of just about everybody here...


----------



## Nmgirl (Oct 4, 2012)

Heres my lady with my friend today  one of the best pictures ive gotten of her so far


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

My gelding and mini filly are extremely photogenic. Here's a few of my favorites.














































I'll add more later...she almost always has her ears pricked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Here are a few of Belle....


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

*Here is my lease horse Slip*

here is a picture


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

*here r some more ones*

Yay i figured out how to upload them, so they are better quality


----------



## OliviaMyee (Jul 31, 2012)

*Here is a edited one*

okokokokok


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous! What a bunch of spoiled lovelies!

On some rare occasions I catch them looking like what I think they do! LOL!
No show ponies around here...

I so purdy!









Mmmmm flowers GOOOODDDDDD!









I will catch up, I will catch up!! He is SOOO slow!









Yes, I am your kids bombproof horse, I swear!! But today I am FIERCE WILD ARABIAN! (that just took a dip in the pond...)


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Cute pics!
> My horse is the easiest horse to take pictures of! She constantly is posing . Sorry for the huge pictures in advance!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Overwhelm everyone!!!!! You got to be kidding me!!!

I have never been overwhelmed by horse pictures...matter in fact I wish I could see more. I don't think anyone on this forum can't get enough of looking at horse pictures. If you got more...let's see them.

BTW...your mare is georgeous. I love her coloring. She's the type that I would waste my time away sitting on the fence and dream about her in my backyard.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

strawberry paint said:


> Overwhelm everyone!!!!! You got to be kidding me!!!
> 
> I have never been overwhelmed by horse pictures...matter in fact I wish I could see more. I don't think anyone on this forum can't get enough of looking at horse pictures. If you got more...let's see them.
> 
> BTW...your mare is georgeous. I love her coloring. She's the type that I would waste my time away sitting on the fence and dream about her in my backyard.


Thanks!!! I love her, she really is my dream horse. I have sat and watched her play in the pasture for hours. Here's a few more pictures for all of Relana's fans!  (Again, sorry for the huge pictures!)


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I saw a horse very similar to your gorgeous dark haired beauty in a pasture today. Had to resist the urge to stuff it in the back of my car and drive off like a mad woman!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kilokitty (Dec 2, 2012)

*Ahem*

Introducing the great and stupid RHYTHM! Master of all dumb!
Next comes the beautiful bay mare, Vegas!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

These are the only two photos that I've really felt are fantastic and am proud of them! The horse with the blaze is Zeak, and the one with the neck brand is Bean. Both are standardbreds.


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

this is Crescent he is photogenic pretty much all the time. camera= ears up


----------



## JustImagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Crescent said:


> this is Crescent he is photogenic pretty much all the time. camera= ears up


Cute! I wish my horse was like that; he always has his ears back for the camera, haha.


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

yeah our old guy however is a dork around the camera camera = turn around and show your rear end or stick out your tough just as the shutter goes trying to capture your 1 and only photogenic moment


----------



## Manasquan2001 (Oct 9, 2012)

Here are a few of my horse, manny. He likes to make faces with his mouth.


----------



## dommycob (Dec 16, 2012)

Nightside said:


> And here is Tica, the pregnant Paso. At least she has an excuse for her bulk, Thunder is just fat, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SÙger looks like a unicorn!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

heres some of rowdy


----------

